# Blood Shot Eyes



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Has anyone ever come across bloodshot eyes in dogs? Holly usually has a fringe over her eyes (not fully covering) but she went to the Groomers yesterday for a good trim and we noticed both her eyes are bloodshot when you pull her eyelids up. She may have had this before she went to the Groomers and we did not notice because of her fur and it is always difficult to see her eyes being brown in brown fur!! Her eyes are not running and she is in no way bothered about it and is playing as madly as ever and eating the same. The only other thing that happened last week is while Bayley and Holly were playing, Bayleys teeth got stuck in Hollys collar and they were in a panic to get apart, so did this cause pressure around Hollys neck and could that cause the blood vessels to bleed? I am just trying to guess really, unless anyone can come up with anything. We shall take her to the vets on Monday if it has not improved. Any ideas?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

if she is only just back from the groomies she might have gotten a littl shampoo in her eyes and its iritated her. 


it happend to Echo the first time a bathed her, she flicked her head back she i was aplying diluted shampoo to her head and it went in her eyes. i cant remember if they went bolld shot or not but it can happen. no ill efects other than she is still never compleatly happy with me shampooing her face.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Phoebe gets red eyes after a bath too - just keep an eye on it !


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hope its going to be something like that Kendal, Holly never does keep still at the Groomers as she loves being there, so i wouldn't be suprised if it is shampoo, fingers crossed. Thxs


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

it should hopefilly be gone by tomorrow. but i would maybe give it till tuesday, and if it hasnr gone away then get her to the vets. however if it gets wors tommorw get her the the vets first thing monday. but i expect she will be fine. 


even after 5 years at the kennels bathing dogs and bathing my own girls i am still overly cotios when doing the face as some dogs just flinch so fast. i try and wet the back of the head and the beared with the shampoo them work the shampoo up with my hand so i dont have to pore it near their eyes.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi, Izzy developed blood shot eyes a couple of months ago but she also had a slight discharge and rubbed her eyes with her paws and on the cushions etc. The vet gave me some eye drops that cleared it up in a few days. Hopefully Holly doesn't have an infection.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thxs for your advice everyone, will keep my eye on it lol!!!!!! Her eyes still look as red today but no discharge and still as mad as ever!!


----------

